# She doesn't like Ziwipeak!



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

:foxes15: can't believe it, spent out on a small bag and she'll play with it, roll on it, lick it, pounce on it, chew it then spit it out... Anything apart from eat it! I've tried mixing it with her favourite things, crushing it small and disguising it, adding water... Sigh. Anyone else had this? If so, did you try the wet food or a different brand altogether? 

Finding the right food for a sensitive gum and fussy eater really is a process of elimination!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would leave it down for awhile. It sounds like she may not understand it's food or she may not be hungry and just wants to play with it. Give it time and see what happens. When you added water, did you add warm water? Don't drowned the ZP in water. Just add a little warm water to rouse the scent.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I hear u  dex hated ziwipeak! If u look at my newest thread I posted about a food called primal....its crazy how much he and my KC loved it! Its raw based but freeze dried so muh easier to eat and addictin


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sorry I posted in the wrong place. Will try again.


----------



## KimmieNH (Nov 7, 2013)

Emmy threw up after eating the ziwipeak treats maybe it's just not for everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

